# Is my Balloon Molly pregnant?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I got a calico balloon Molly about 3 weeks ago, and lately I've noticed she's noticeably fatter. Can you tell me if she's pregnant? Can't figure out how to attach the pic to this post, but she's in my gallery. (I need to watch the video, but it would take forever to download, as I have dial-up). For some reason, the two pics of her are in two albums instead of one. Anyway, you can see she's fatter in one than the other. It would be great if someone could take a look and let me know what they think. Thank you!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a dark spot behind her belly? She certainly looks prego unless your way over feeding. Mollie females can store the male sperm for months and just inseminate themselves. Sorry if this answer offends you LOL, didnt mean to make this a sex ed reply.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hanky is right. that being said, i have a balloon molly myself and i can never tell if shes pregnant because shes so odd shaped. I'll never buy one again after learning how their shape is a deformity.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL, Hanky, no, you didn't offend me. Nope, there's no dark spot there. How far along are they when they get it? I guess its possible I'm overfeeding her. She's hungry *ALL *the time, especially so in the last week. That made me wonder too if she's pregnant. She gets all she can eat in about 2-3 minutes of frozen brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, bloodworms, reef caviar, etc., on a rotating basis every morning. Then in late afternoon she gets some Omega One flakes. Oh, and she picks at the algae wafers and Crab Cuisine that the Otos and loaches get. Then of course she gets greens too, like brocolli and green beans. How long should I wait to see a dark spot before I can be reasonably sure she's just overfed?

Oh, and Summer, I realize Balloons are bred for a deformity, but their personalities (or maybe its just the one I have) are so cute! She's even more active than my Dalmation Molly, and does the cutest things, and seems so intelligent.


----------

